
Tor support in Facebook on Android - neuropie
https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-over-tor/adding-tor-support-on-android/814612545312134
======
matt_wulfeck
When I realized just how much data Facebook collected on me I became too
creeped out to continue using it. It wasn't even about trust. It was literally
just too creepy.

Now you can access it when it's blocked and can't be easily tracked
(supposedly) over the network, but you better believe the app is doing
EVERYTHING it can to track you!

